
Only on the Internet: Get paid to wear a company’s shirt - peter123
http://digital.venturebeat.com/2009/08/04/only-on-the-internet-get-paid-to-wear-a-companys-shirt/
======
ABrandt
I wonder if this idea could be expanded in a Mechanical Turk type site.
Startups could get untraditional exposure by paying people from all around the
country to wear their shirts. I'm sure there would be plenty of people out
there who wouldn't mind getting $10 for just wearing a shirt, and that works
out to be pretty cheap advertising.

~~~
conorgil145
That is an interesting idea to investigate. You could also have location
specific advertising by distributing free T-shirts in areas that have you
target user. It would be similar to colleges giving out free T-shirts at
football games, but instead it would have your company's logo and website on
it.

